# used melco machine



## durskra (Mar 23, 2007)

I am completely new to embroidery, but was just offered what I think is a great deal. Any insights would be greatly appreciated. Its a used one head eight needle machine. Comes with hat attachment, 2 each of varying sizes hoops, threads, computer, software and 20,000 designs plus local business designs for $8,000. Is this as great a deal as I think. She says she paid $5,000 for the 20,000 designs. Would appreciate any knowledge you share because I know NOTHING about this field. I am a screen printer considering branching out.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have looked into purchasing a Melco for a while now, but can't afford it just yet. I'm doing sublimation, not embroidery, but it is something I've looked into. I'm on Melco's mailing list and I get an email of all of their promotions and such. Their latest email contained the following information:

For $16,000 you can purchase a brand new 16 color melco or a new 8 color one for $9,000. Melco also leases them. Refurbished ones for $6,500. You should check them out first before you buy a used one. You can find them at www.melco.com. They lease and sell their machines and the software to run them. I hope this helps.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

What is the model number of the machine? I didn't know there was an 8 color Amaya? The models before the Amaya were ten needle machines and the older EMC models were 6 colors.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Amaya Bravo new $8995, Amaya XT new $15,995, Amaya XT refurbished $9,995
There were no model numbers posted. The $6500 price just says for refurbished embroidery machines no specifics mentioned. I don't know much about these machines, I just get their information sent to me all the time. I might have assumed the higher price was for a 16 needle and the lower price for an 8 needle. Like I said I don't know much about the machines. Sorry for any misinformation in my previous post.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

durskra said:


> I am completely new to embroidery, but was just offered what I think is a great deal. Any insights would be greatly appreciated. Its a used one head eight needle machine. Comes with hat attachment, 2 each of varying sizes hoops, threads, computer, software and 20,000 designs plus local business designs for $8,000. Is this as great a deal as I think. She says she paid $5,000 for the 20,000 designs. Would appreciate any knowledge you share because I know NOTHING about this field. I am a screen printer considering branching out.


She paid $5000 for 20,000 designs? That sounds like an outrageous claim to me.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Not at all, the dakota collectibles package sells for $5K for the full package. The great notions package is about the same. Most of the better stock design companies get about $0.25 to $0.50 per design when selling their entire collection.

A couple year old dakota set sells used for about $2K but keep in mind that legaly you have to contact the design house about transfering ownership and there may be a few too do so.



deChez said:


> She paid $5000 for 20,000 designs? That sounds like an outrageous claim to me.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Liberty said:


> Not at all, the dakota collectibles package sells for $5K for the full package. The great notions package is about the same. Most of the better stock design companies get about $0.25 to $0.50 per design when selling their entire collection.
> 
> A couple year old dakota set sells used for about $2K but keep in mind that legaly you have to contact the design house about transfering ownership and there may be a few too do so.


 
mea culpa....thanks for educating me on that.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

When buying a machine, they will often include a design package. for many businesses, this is not a good value, because you look at the at the price and think ohh.... $4 per design and you pay 8- to 15 on line, but the truth is, you will use a very small percentage of those designs and you be better off getting the discount off the machine(I guarantee Melco won't give you 5k off...:). You'd be better off using the online catalog and either doing the subscription or buying individual and passing this cost at the time of sale.

Ian


----------



## boll weevil (Jul 21, 2009)

By all means you should check out www.melco.com before you buy a used one. You can get a brand new Amaya with a lot of extras for 10 grand if you pay in full.


----------



## CnSki (Sep 19, 2009)

Buying used embroidery equipment is risky at best if you know nothing about how to use it. You will not be able to just plug it in & go to work.
If purchased from dealer you have someone to call when you have problems or questions.
Service after the sale is critical.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Go to the Melco site. They have used machines for a good deal and they come with a warranty. PM me if you need a contact.


----------

